# O.O Surprise Molly Fry! What to do?



## kelikani (Nov 19, 2012)

We went to Petco to pick up a few Mollies. We brought the bag of Mollies home and floated them in the tank. You know, the usual. It wasn't until then that I noticed there were two black dots darting around the adult Mollies. Huh? Babies? I guess the guy didn't see them when he put the Mollies in. 

Obviously I don't want them to get eaten so I put them in my 2.5 gal filled with two inches of water and threw in some live plants. 

Now what the heck do I do with two baby mollies?! How do I feed them and care for them? 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## kelikani (Nov 19, 2012)

A picture if anyone's curious.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Feed them crushed pellets! Congrats!


----------



## Chevko (Nov 15, 2012)

Oh, that is totally awesome! If only something so lucky could happen to me


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 28, 2013)

Well ... if it were me, I'd feed them TO the bettas ... but I'm not set up for mollies ....


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

What more than likely happened is that he netted a pregnant female, and the stress caused her to drop her babies. You can feed them crushed tropical flakes.


----------



## kelikani (Nov 19, 2012)

I fed them crushed flakes a few hours ago and they gobbled it up. Hope they'll grow out to be good-sized adults under my care! I've never had any fry before so this will be a good experience for me.  

Skyewillow- I don't think so because there's only two and they look like they're a couple of days old. There aren't any babies in my tank where the adults are so I think they came from the pet store tank.


----------



## kelikani (Nov 19, 2012)

Okay so I ran into a problem. My last heater just died. The fry are now in cold water. I need to heat them up and fast. I can't go to the store today since its Easter. Do you think it'd be fine if I put them in a small Kritter Keeper and float it in my heated 10 gal?


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

We've had them drop "litters" of one. It can and does happen.

And yes, you can float your KK in the big tank till the stores open back up.


----------

